# No Hammer Required Morse Taper Removal



## velocette (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi
Not being happy with jarring loose the assortment of lock bolts on the  morse taper tooling on my mill.
A better system was required so got down to making a puller to force them free and abandon the hammer in favour of a gentler and kinder on man and machine system.

Hope the photo's explain better.

Eric


----------



## Herbiev (Apr 24, 2015)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------

